# [WoW] 225+ kochen



## martinius (21. April 2005)

Hi,
da ich denke, daß ihr euch auskennt, eine kurze frage:

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich meinen Kochskill über 225 bekomme (bzw. wo)?


----------



## NetKilla (21. April 2005)

martinius am 21.04.2005 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da ich denke, daß ihr euch auskennt, eine kurze frage:
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich meinen Kochskill über 225 bekomme (bzw. wo)?



So weit ich weiss ist es noch verbugged, also nicht möglich über 225 zu kommen. --->www.worldofwarcraft.de dort im Forum sind etliche Threads dazu.


----------



## Xabu (21. April 2005)

soweit ich weiss musst 225 in kochen haben, dann in Gadgezan(schreibt mans so^^?), im gasthaus, der fleischverkäufer o.ä. sollte dir den skill für 225+ geben. info ohne garantie, bin selbst erst bei 206 oder so.

mfg
Xabu


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. April 2005)

martinius am 21.04.2005 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> da ich denke, daß ihr euch auskennt, eine kurze frage:
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich meinen Kochskill über 225 bekomme (bzw. wo)?


In Gadgetzan (Tanaris) mit dem Gastwirt reden (siehe Xabus Beitrag).
Du musst schon eine Kochfertigkeit von 225 aufweisen und mindestens Stufe 35 (oder wars 40?) erreicht haben, andernfalls ist der Quest noch nicht verfügbar.

Verbuggt ist da pauschal nichts. Ich habe bei drei Charakteren Kochen über 250.


----------



## blade88 (21. April 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 21.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> martinius am 21.04.2005 02:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Nebenberufe über 225 geht erst ab 40 (zumindest Angeln). Mein 29er Orc mit 225 Angeln langweilt sich auch schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## Fortumer (21. April 2005)

blade88 am 21.04.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 21.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Angeber


----------



## blue_screen (21. April 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 21.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> martinius am 21.04.2005 02:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pauschal verbuggt nicht. Nur, du musst in dem Gebiet, wo du Fähigkeit geholt hast auch mindestens einen Koch-Skill machen (also auf 226 aufsteigen), sonst ist die Bis-300-Fähigkeit hin.


----------



## Synadar (21. April 2005)

Servus,

kurz noch zwei Anmerkungen: 

Man kann alle Sekundärskills, also Kochen, Angeln, Erste Hilfe erst mit Level 40 über 225 steigern, bzw. den letzten Schritt der Ausbildung dazu abschließen.

Ich habe bei den Allianzlern in Ironforge bei den entsprechenden Lehrern, zu erfragen bei den Wachen, eine Miniquest bekommen die mich zu den entsprechenden Lehrern nach Gadgetzan (Kochen) bzw. Theramore (erste Hilfe) weitergeschickt.

Es ist in der Tat richtig, dass man direkt beim Lehrer den 226ten Punkt machen sollte, da es partiell verbuggt ist. 

Gruß
Syn


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. April 2005)

blue_screen am 21.04.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 21.04.2005 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, habe nach der Questabgabe nichts gekocht, das Gebiet irgendwann verlassen und dennoch keinen Bug erfahren. :o


----------

